# Adobe Encore CS5 - Animierte Menüs



## DNA23 (21. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich versuche ein eigen erstellen Film von Adobe Premiere mit Adobe Encore zu einer Bluray und DVD zu erstellen.

Ich habe mir schon sehr viele Tutorials durchgelesen und auch bei youtube angeschaut wie Adobe Encore funktioniert. Bin soweit auch gut damit zurecht gekommen.

Bei mir funktioniert soweit alles bis auf das ich im Kapitel nicht zurück springen kann und das wenn ich videos für ein Animiertes Menü hinterlege bleibt bei der erstellung der Bluray oder der DVD das Menü Schwarz wobei die Buttens benutzt werden können. Man siet sie nur nicht da diese auch schwarz sind.

Die Buttons habe ich mit Adobe Photoshop erstellt.
mit diesen Parametern: 

(+)Ortner Name
     (=1)Button Name

Das habe ich mit allen schaltflächen gemacht.
Diese werden auch korrekt angezeicht und funktionieren also nur wenn man sie angewählt hat sieht man sie.

Sind diese Parameter korrekt oder giebt es noch andere?


Das Video welches als Menü hinterlegt werden soll ist genau 60s lang und soll in schleife abgespeit werden was auch in der Vorschau von "Encore" sehr gut funktioniert.
Nur leider bei der Erstellten Version bekomme ich als Menü nur ein Schwarzes Bild.

Das Video habe ich unter diesem Punkt eingefügt:
Flussdiagramm --> mein erstelltes Menü --> Bewegung --> Video
Der Hacken bei Animierte Schaltflächen ist angehackt.
Sonst wurde bist auf Audio nichts verändert.

Was mache ich dabei falsch ?


Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß DNA23


----------



## chmee (21. November 2011)

(A) animierte Schaltflächen müssen Videos sein.
(B) Für die Preview muß vorgerendert werden.

http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/EncoreD...tml#WSbaf9cd7d26a2eabfe807401038582db29-7ecca

mfg chmee


----------



## DNA23 (21. November 2011)

Vielen dank für deine Schnelle Andwort.

Die Vorschau/Preview funktioniert wunderbar. Das Video als Hintergrund wird wie gewolt abgespielt.

Mein Problem ist wenn ich ein Image erstelle und dieses auf eine DVD oder Bluray Brenne bekomme ich beim Menü nur ein Schwarzes Bild.

Bei normalen Bildern im Menü funktioniert die Vorschau/Preview und auch die Fertig gebrante DVD oder Bluray.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß DNA23


----------

